# Missing crest?



## Dragonsworn (Aug 26, 2017)

Hello all! :wf lutino:

I'm a pretty new cockatiel owner and brought home an adorable white lutino gal, currently 3 months old.
She sadly has the typical lutino bald spot behind her crest, but she makes up for the cosmetic blemish with her sweet personality.

Something else I noticed, though, is that she has almost no crest:










You can see some feathers sticking up here and there and her frontal crown is also not affected by her bald spot.
Is that just something from her age? Or could her crest have been nipped off?

Also, out of curiosity, can her bald spot fill in a bit more once she goes through her first molt
(I know it will never go away, but on some lutinos it gets covered up).

Any advice is appreciated


----------



## ParrotLover2001 (Dec 30, 2016)

When I got Elvis, he was 4 months old and had no tail. His tail grew in.

I would expect your cockatiel to grow her crest back, maybe around the first molt. 

Sent from my Galaxy s8


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

The bald spot will not fill in but other feathers may cover it ... her crest may of been plucked by other birds.


----------



## Dragonsworn (Aug 26, 2017)

Thanks for the responses! I hope her crest grows in once she hits her molt 

Too bad about the bald spot but I love her regardless ♥


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

If the crest has been pulled out then it should start to grow back right away... if it has been nipped off it should grow back during her molt...


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Her crest will definitely grow back. Her parents must have plucked her. That aside, she's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Fran.bath89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Iive noticed babies who have their heads plucked by their parents tend to have hardly any crest feathers but don't worry they should grow back fine and unfortunately the bald spot will stay but you can't normally see the bald spot anyways


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*missing crest*

Yes you new baby is beautiful! I had a yellow lutino hen who had a bald spot behind her crest. She had that all of her 13 years (she died of cancer) but as others have said, the crest feathers covered it most of the time. The only time it was really noticeable was if was when she was alert and had her crest fully erect.


----------

